# A few Pics from last weekend



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

Me and some friends decided to try our luck in Galveston last weekend and it turned out to be a good weekend. We finished off with 17 sharks, 6 sandbars, 3 bull sharks, and 8 blacktips. Three of the sandbars went 7' or over.


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

[IMGhttp://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t166/maddog1919/GetAttachment.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

WOW what a weekend. They are officially here guys!


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

That looks like a good time right there! Way to get on'em guys!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!! Very cool!!


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome trip-


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

what a trip, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

looks like a GREAT trip! great pics too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

What a great day for you guys. Some nice looking tackel your group has as well. Thanks for sharing, daddyhoney:bounce:


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice haul. I have been waiting on this. Time to gear up and hit the surf. Nice pics too.


----------



## Pete Rose (Jun 21, 2005)

Can't believe critters that big are roaming the beach already. Makes you really want to get out there with a stinger of trout!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

great looking sharks there. congrats on a great trip.


----------



## jstuckey (Oct 8, 2007)

where in galv u get those monsters? and wat u'd use?


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

It looks like some of them have tags on them? Are you tagging them?


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

None of them were tagged when I caught them. I tag all the sharks that I catch. As the weekend went on I ran out of tags so thats why some are not tagged.


----------



## FishFace (Apr 15, 2009)

*Nice*

Way to make it happen!!!


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

*Tags?*

Where do you get these tag's at?


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

Get in contact with national marine fisheries and just let them know that you want to get shark tags and ask for a tagging needle. They will take a little information and you should have it within a week. When you run out of tags just ask for more in the comments section of the tag.


----------



## Wolfman57 (Oct 27, 2005)

WOw....lookslike it is time to hit the surf.. Nice pics and trip


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

How far out were yall fishing


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

Our baits were yaked out between 250 to 550 yds. Most of the sandbars were caught 400+ yds out one of the sandbars was caught 250 out though. But everything else was 250 to 400.


----------



## utsa1990 (Mar 5, 2009)

wow what a solid trip! great job guys


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! OMG!!! That is an incredible day of shark fishing in the surf....a bad day for swimming in it!! LOL! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2004)

Did you use stingrays for bait or something else?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Way to go, those sandbars are awesome....I love those tall dorsels.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Just the thread I been looking for! Even though it's supposed to be ripping outta the south friday... it still makes me wanna go!!


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

congrats on a great trip, what were you guys using for bait?


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Great sharks and pics - thanks for sharing! And here I was thinking the sharks were just about to show up and they've been here for over a month.

By the way, when you say "Galveston" do you mean Galveston Island or just the Galveston area. Reason I ask is because, that sort of looks like Crystal Beach there. Again, congrats.


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

No it was the not crystal island it was the west end of galveston island.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Cool deal- are some of them pregnant?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

WOW! What's the secret?


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

None of the bulls were pregnant but all but one of the sandbars were and most of the blacktips were.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice catches!


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, some big sharks there....


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

SHARKTEETH said:


> Where do you get these tag's at?


_____________________________________________

Hola....

I currently run the NOAA/Apex Predator Shark Tagging program on TSF and would be happy to set you & anyone else up with a shark tagging kit.

IT'S FREE, QUICK, & EASY!!!!

Here's how to obtain your NOAA/Apex Predator Program Shark Tagging Kit. Just send me the following information to my email [email protected]:

Your Name 
Your Address 
Your Email and/or Phone#

That's It! Once I get your information, I'll send it out and you should have your tagging kit within a weeks time or less! Simple As That!

Your kit will include the following:

5 - NOAA Shark Tags each with a mail in data card 
1 - Tagging Needle (so you can make a a tagging stick) 
Instructions on How to Properly Tag a Shark 
Species Identification Pamplet 
Background & History of the NOAA/Apex Predator Tagging Program

If you have ANY questions regarding the above, feel free to email me and I'll get back to you ASAP!

Thanks in advance for taking part in this program if you decide to do so!

Adam - a.k.a. Xtreamesharker


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*Nice!*

Now thats a report! what part of galveston were yall at?


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*Nice!*

Now thats a report! what part of g town?


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

WOW ! NICE WEEKEND.
IT'S BEEN REAL SLOW HERE IN CORPUS ? 
WAY TO GO GUY'S !


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Check the date on the orginal report.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Check the date on the orginal report.












YOU DON'T THINK IT TOOK THAT LONG TO










THANK'S FOR THE UP DATE 
SHOULD OF SAID BACK DATE ?


----------

